# 70-year-old electrocuted while trimming trees



## hexen71 (Dec 4, 2009)

just found this on my local newspaper website 

PLATTEKILL A 70-year-old man died Friday afternoon from a high-voltage shock, according to the Ulster County Sheriff's Office.

The man was apparently trimming trees at the edge of his property off Cottage Road. A sheriff's spokesman said the man was using a long-handled, motorized tree saw and accidentally cut into an overhead power line that hung among the branches.

Deputies were still trying to find and notify family members Friday evening. They have withheld his name until they can do so.

http://www.recordonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091204/NEWS/912049966


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2009)

to bad but a homeowner triming trees  tom trees


----------



## treesquirrel (Dec 4, 2009)

High price to pay. Sad to hear this.


----------

